# installationsprobleme mit lwjgl



## theGregg (14. Jun 2006)

hi,

ich wollte von jogl auf lwjgl umsteigen, weil ich mich mehr mit Spieleprogrammierung auseinandersetzen möchte. Ich habe das zip-file entpakt und gemäss Installationsanleitung einige Kommandozeilen-Befehle eingegeben (http://www.lwjgl.org/installation.php#windows). Um Schreibfehler zu vermeiden habe ich den angegebenen Text kopiert und als Batch-Datei gespeichert. Wenn ich diese nun ausführe passiert leider nichts (es sollte ein Fenster erscheinen, aber es kommt nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung ???:L ).

Liegt das an Java? Muss ich nun alles neu installieren?

Hilfe!

mfg theGregg


----------



## Jockel (14. Jun 2006)

Starte die Batchdatei doch mal von der Konsole, um wenigstens zu sehen, was ausgegeben wird (zur Not mit "echo" ein paar Ausgaben einbauen).


----------



## theGregg (14. Jun 2006)

hmm.. jetzt spuckt mal den Fehler aus, aber ich weiss nicht was machen..

er sagt was von NoClassDefFoundError: org/lwjgl/test/WindowsCreationTest

kann es sein, dass ich den Pfad ändern muss? 
Allerdings glaube ich, dass das org sein muss, weils ne java-erweiterung oder so ist (?).

Die Dateien, die da sein müssen, sind aber vorhanden..

habe echt keine ahnung, was los ist...


----------



## theGregg (15. Jun 2006)

hat sich erledigt..

danke für die hilfe!


----------



## Java Chris (25. Jun 2006)

wie gelöst?


----------



## theGregg (5. Jul 2006)

in den richtigen Ordner mit der .bat-file


----------

